# Picture based Questions of the Day



## Mayhem (Dec 7, 2004)

Just a quick poll to see what you think about the image based questions that are being posted in the Question of the Day forum.

As well as voting - please feel free to comment.

Thanks.


----------



## avkid (Dec 7, 2004)

i like the picture problems they are easier to understand than sometimes confusing posts! Some famous dead guy once said: "a picture is worth a thousand words".


----------



## digitaltec (Dec 7, 2004)

I beleive very strongly that the best way to learn is by example. Pictures are just as good as seeing it in person.


----------



## Peter (Dec 7, 2004)

lol 

> Some famous dead guy once said: "a picture is worth a thousand words"



hahahahaha ya, and there's a reason I am in AP classes but only standard English! Words are ok, but I really dont like them too much  I am all for the pic questions. (although looking at the pics arround here, we might have to get some people good digital cameras so we dont have blurry pics! ;-) )


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 7, 2004)

I like them a lot! I'll work to get the pictures cleaned up so that they are easier to see as well.


----------

